# Looking for a Bong!



## CDKJudoka (Dec 22, 2008)

Now that I have your attention...  KMA practitioners will know what I mean, for all others, it's a Bo Staff.

I am a big guy, 6'3" and about 240 lbs, and I am looking for a good staff that is heavy. I want to train with the heavier staff so my forms, and other things I do with it, will be faster and more precise. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what material I should get. Mind you, I do spar with the Staff at medium to full contact so that is a big consideration, as i don't want anything that will break, or break my uke.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 22, 2008)

SO, more hit him with the bong than lets hit off of the bong...


----------



## CDKJudoka (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL! basically!!


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 22, 2008)

White oak, Ash or hickory would be my recomendations for material...not sure where to get them in  other than rough cut form though.


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a walnut staff I used to use for practice when I trained weapons.  But we'd use the bamboo ones for sparring.  The heavier ones are harder to stop (i.e. use control).  I just got mine at a martial arts supply store.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 22, 2008)

Try Mark Taylor at this link:

http://www.bostaff.com/

He makes custom staffs and will work in just about any kind of wood from domestic to exotic.
I ordered one from him a couple of years ago and the quality is outstanding.

David


----------



## CDKJudoka (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the link. That is going on my Christmas list.


----------

